# Hips, replacement or other treatment (not pain killers)



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Both of us have arthritis in the hip, arcoxia (we both take) at night helps me, but Hans is now having a lot of intermittent pain, one minute he can walk quite well, pain free, then suddenly it becomes very painful . I try to persuade him to have the replacement done, but as his body does´nt like being interfered with, and we hear of people who are worse after having it done, he thinks he might be one of those people. We saw a program on German TV about an injection into the joint that take away the pain (anyone know of that?) maybe this would be his answer, 

Has anyone had the op. or know of someone who has? If the operation was a failure I would like to know if the person was/is overweight?

Jan


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Had a replacement hip 6 months ago and it has changed my life.I had put it off (fear)but now wish I had it done earlier.

Yes there are complications for some people............certainly if you are very overweight.........................but I am also apprehensive about injecting drugs and chemicals.

My experience would say get it changed


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Jan,

My wife suffered from arthritic knees and was given injections to ease the pain. The first one gave her relief for about 4-5 months, second and subsequent injections did nothing to help. She eventually had both knees totally replaced and has been pain free since. As she doesn't read this forum I think I am safe in saying that she is overweight. Her surgeon has never commented on that.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has had both of hers done 1 in 2010 tother in 2011, but the surgeon fitted the incorrect size and she has restricted bend, can't ride a bike at all or do stairs easily, but she is pain free, and very overweight, under active thyroid doesn't help.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a hip replacement 10 weeks ago and it is absolutely marvellous. Talk about a new lease of life. I can walk again, I am pain free, I can stand straight on two legs. Wonderful. Wish I had had it done years ago. A few years back I was like Jan's husband, sometimes it was bad and sometimes not so bad but then it went rapidly downhill until I could barely get out of the van. It was Avascular Necrosis. Femur bone was dead and had flattened, hip had collapsed and various other stuff. Thing is whatever it is arthritis etc an injection is only going to offer temporary relief, if anything. At some point he will need a hip replacement. May as well go for it now and enjoy the benefits as soon as possible. Having had a fair amount of surgery years ago, and subsequent bilateral pulmonary embolisms, I was very trepedacious about the procedure. However, it was amazingly good. They use a spinal block anaesthetic which is a doddle compared to a general anaesthetic. No pain after the surgery and a very rapid recovery. Walking pain free the very day after the op. There are precautions to be followed for about three months to avoid dislocation but compared to the pain before the op that's a small price to pay. Can't recommend it highly enough. 
However, I am aware that sadly some folk don't fare as well, as is mentioned in earlier posts. All I can say is try and find as much information about the surgeon as possible.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Think you might be referring to cortisone injections. They're good but not a permanent fix.
Arthritis is caused by wear and can only be remedied by joint replacement.
Hip replacement is a very successful and relatively minor op. It's a much simpler procedure than a knee replacement and recovery is fast .
My wife was most probably weeks away from being confined to a wheelchair before her first knee replacement and within six months had the second knee replaced.
She is now mobile albeit dependent on a walking stick but infinitesimally better than being wheelchair bound.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> Think you might be referring to cortisone injections. They're good but not a permanent fix.
> Arthritis is caused by wear and can only be remedied by joint replacement.
> d.


Osteoarthritis is caused by wear.
Rheumatoid and Psoriatic Arthritis are not caused by wear but rather the body immune system going into overdrive causing severe inflammation within the joints. Treatment can include joint replacement but mostly treated by drugs and injections.

I have had injections in my shoulders, knees, ankles, wrists and knuckles. Varying degree of success. Injections work best in the large joints.
I am not aware of the success rate of injections in the hips or indeed if these are done!!


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,


I have had both hips replaced. First 12 years ago, Second 5 years ago. Both have been brilliant, I ride a bike regularly, I play Golf two or three times a week and enjoy my real passion of walking. I have no pain and no restrictions on my life. I could not ask for more.


Phil J


----------

